# Washed out fert?



## Mykle_thelawnguy (Jun 28, 2018)

I put down scouts green max fert about two weeks ago at overseeing time. Since then I been watering daily but have received heavy rain down pours totally 4-5 inches in that time. Can I reapply or would I risk fert burn? :bandit:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would not risk it since you don't know how much washed out vs how much is in the soil.


----------

